# Biscayne Bay wading sessions 11-10-10



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Got the day off and decided that with the gorgeous weather we have been experiencing, it was time to wade a flat. Things did not start out as planned by any means. My buddy and I were off to a late start ( later than normal due to spot restrictions..) But to top it off, our destination is now closed off temporarily.. Plan B was a bust as well.. Our last stop would make the trip well worth the 6+ miles we have walked by noon.. aside from the few fish that I was able to catch around the bridges, wading this last flat would produce my second bonefish to date! And what a beautiful fish she was. Not a beast by Biscany bay standards, but a trophy to mean nonetheless. Great reel screaming runs, and running back towards me as I get a good look at her and her tail is lit up with the most beautiful blues I have ever seen. Pictures and revival period later, shes off and I am wearing a grin from ear to ear. Great way to spend a day off from work!
















Here are a few shots from the day.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

persistence pays off nice fish and great pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 28, 2010)

Nice fish!! What part of biscayne bay??


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Bernard, congrats on your second bone!
I'm glad someone managed to get one yesterday!
I poled miles of ocean side of Eliot key to only see one school fly by at 30mph as if they were late to a meeting.

I wish I would have got to feed one of those permit that Chris and I bumped into.



> Nice fish!! What part of biscayne bay??



The part where there's water.  

That's information that cannot be shared!


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

My idea of the perfect fishing vacation wouldn't involve a boat at all. Just a minimum place to stay and bonefish flats within a minute or two's walk... Wouldn't need lots of bones just enough to make the day's wading interesting... bonefish heaven....


----------



## blackcircle (Sep 19, 2010)

Thanks guys!
Eric- thanks sir.. You gys poled alot, but we dealt with no seeums.. all over the place.. and walked a good amount.. Kevin is still hurting Im sure..lol
Salty guy- thanks man!
Lemay- sounds like a day dream right there!
Making moves! thanks man! It feels good tocome out on top at the end of a long day, but without my buddy convincing me to stick it out for another spot.. It wouldnt have come together the way it did.


----------

